# WiFiLogger, nova alternativa ao Davis Weatherlink IP



## Kraliv (24 Dez 2018 às 20:35)

Já não é recente, mas creio não ter sido ainda por aqui falado!

*WiFiLogger, alternativo, para estações Davis*
*




*
*



*

Este novo produto para uso com estações meteorológicas Davis, principalmente com Vantage Pro2 e Vantage Vue, permite ligar a consola de uma estação Davis diretamente à Internet via Wi-Fi

Trata-se de um data logger alternativo ao oficial Davis Weatherlink IP (WLIP), com a vantagem de este novo produto ser Wireless, então a consola não tem necessidade de ficar junto/ligado por cabo ao router, mas apenas somente dentro da área de cobertura do sinal Wifi.
*Sendo o produto um data logger com comunicação WiFi, NÃO precisa de um computador para exportar dados. 


Anuncio do produto: https://www.wxforum.net/index.php?topic=34312.0

Sobre o produto: https://www.weatherstations.co.uk/new-wifi-logger-for-davis-stations.htm

Adquirir: https://shop.weatherstations.co.uk/wifi-logger-1752-p.asp
custa 149Libras, ao cambio atual +-  = 165€uros
1 GBP = 1,10846 EUR
1 EUR = 0,90215 GBP
 https://www.bportugal.pt/conversor-moeda?from=GBP&to=EUR&date=1545609600&value=149.00
*

*Teste e dicas instalação em português:* http://www.tempoemteutonia.com.br/d...gger-uma-alternativa-ao-davis-weatherlink-ip/

*Live;* http://wifilogger.net/station/php/


----------



## XtraNO (16 Jan 2019 às 17:35)

Parece muito bom 
Agora fiquei na duvida entre uma coisinha destas ou um mini pc minimamente decente.


----------

